

The Recipe: How to Create an Eternal Empire - hermition

Yes! I saw the mixup before your signal and corrected it. Here's my blog, 'anchority.posterous.com' if you'd really care for the stretch. Thanks, anyways.
======
hermition
Yes!@mooism I saw the mixup before your signal and corrected it. Here's my
blog, 'anchority.posterous.com' if you'd really care for the stretch. Thanks,
anyways

